# More picture of Ben in the snow



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

We had another huge snowstorm today. As usual, Benny took full advantage of the snow. We dug out paths in our backyard, and Ben runs around the maze. Here are a couple pictures:

The snow was taller than Ben!










What happens when you bury your face in the snow? Take a look!










Face burying in progress:










We took Benny out again later, and he buried his entire head and neck in the snow several times. He also jumped through the deep snow. Unfortunately we didn't bring the camera. 

I'm sure we'll have more pictures in the next few days of Benny as he enjoys the snow.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

wow that snow is deep. i take it no one is getting to work lol.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

I know my old work was open today, but they'll open no matter what it takes.  My current job was closed today. They actually told me on Thursday not to come in today.


----------



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

those are some cute pictures of Benny! I can't believe all the snow you guys got!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Yeah I know! The snow hasn't even finished melting and we're going to be getting at least another foot tonight. I feel like I live at the north pole or something.


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

Seriously. This has been the snowiest winter. I mean, I am from Delaware and now live in Philly and can't say I remember having this much snow!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Yeah, we set a new record this winter. I think some other cities like Washington and Baltimore set snowfall records too this winter.


----------

